# Financial requirement



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

How much money a sponsor who is a Canadian pr holder need to show to sponsor her spouse to Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

karen6 said:


> How much money a sponsor who is a Canadian pr holder need to show to sponsor her spouse to Canada.


There is no financial requirement when sponsoring a spouse.


----------

